# Hard Tail



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Have the hard tail shown up wet. we need some bait.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wet??? Typo? you mean yet, think Paul & Beth had some last week.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes they were out there like crazy fri and some on sat at navarre


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

pcola pier has a ton...sabiki and a cooler and your set


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

oh...and they were all wet hehe


----------

